# Bank Statement Details for FSW catagory



## imrann408 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am going to apply in FSW category under computer programmer / developer category. I am collecting and preparing the related case documents but i have no idea about bank statement terms and conditions for what period like 3 months or 6 months i only know the amount which is mentioned on official site which is $18 thousands for 3 members family. 

Can anybody please help me/ guide me in the exact time period i have to maintain $18000 in my account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

*bank statement*

Well i suppose you should maintain your bank account till you get any reply from CIC.
they might verify it while going through your file.


----------



## imrann408 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks in advance your your reply,
What i understand suppose i applied in june 2014 and till Nov 2014 i dont get any reply / response form CIC till now i have to maintain my bank account with same amount which i have mentioned above right? 

Its very hard to maintain such a big amount for long time


----------



## sharmapawan09 (Aug 9, 2014)

you need to wait for some more time. process for june applicants have already started.
hope for the best.


----------



## kallu_chakri (Nov 12, 2013)

As far as I understand, you need to keep the amount in your account for a week. Ask the bank manager for a Balance Statement. Once you get an official Balance statement, you can go-ahead and take out the money. Not 100% sure tho...


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Dears, does bank account type make any difference like if bank act is Salaried / Self or Current /Savings?


----------



## imrann408 (Oct 13, 2014)

bank account type does not meter whatever your account type is, the original thing does matter is the amount and how much time you keep that amount, i am still confuse for how long i have to keep cash in my account??
Any body help me please


----------

